# How do I get chocolated chips to NOT melt in my cake batter?



## jblade (Dec 9, 2010)

Hello gang, I have tried recently adding chocolate chips to my cake batter but the finished result is no chips or chips that he melted into the batter completely.

How are chip cakes done?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

What kind of chips are you using?  Usually chocolate chips are processed different so that they are a little more likely to hold their shape when baked (than regular bar chocolate that is simply chopped).  Perhaps it is simply a matter of trying a different brand?


----------



## dobzre (Mar 3, 2011)

can't believe i'm saying this... Use cheap "chocolate" like Hershey's. They are made with palm oil as opposed to cocoa butter and are a bit more pasty. They were actually designed for the very purpose you want to use them, to be baked in cookies and won't melt into the batter.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Toss the chips in a little flour before adding them to the batter. That way, they won't sink to the bottom and will hold their shape better.


----------



## jblade (Dec 9, 2010)

@ Jelly I used Toll House.

@ Dobzre I will try a different brand on the next try.

@ Chefross thanks I will try this as well.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Use cheap chips they won't melt as fast. They are harder to the teeth though. Or mix wite choco and dark.


----------



## granny smith (Jan 31, 2011)

jblade, if you're using Nestle's chocolate chips, the chocolate probably isn't the problem. It's more likely something with the batter - too wet, baked at too high a temperature, too dense, baked too long - could be a lot of things.

Here is one recipe I use. Instead of using regular chocolate chips, I use the minis so I don't have to chop them and they stay suspended in the batter. The notes are mine and not from the original recipe, which is Betty Crocker (from the late 60s or early 70s).

*Chocolate Chip Cake with Butterscotch Filling *

*Ingredients:
***Cake****
2 cups flour
1 cup brown sugar (packed)
1/2 cup granulated sugar
3 teaspoons baking powder
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon soda
1/2 cup shortening
1 1/4 cup whole milk
3 eggs
1/2 cup semisweet chocolate pieces, finely chopped
1 1/2 teaspoon vanilla
1/4 cup finely chopped walnuts

****Butterscotch Filling****
1/2 cup light brown sugar, packed
1/4 cup cornstarch
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup water
1 tablespoon butter

****Chocolate Chip Glaze****
1/2 cup semisweet chocolate pieces
2 tablespoons butter
1 tablespoon light corn syrup

*Directions:*
Heat oven to 350. Grease and flour 2 round layer pans, 8 or 9 1/2 inches. Measure all the ingredients except the filling, walnuts, and glaze into a large mixer bowl. Blend 1/2 minute on low speed, scraping the bowl constantly.

Beat three minutes on high speed scraping bowl often. Pour into pans. Bake 40 to 45 minutes or until wooden pick inserted in center comes out clean. Cool. Fill the layers with Butterscotch Filling, sprinkling with nuts over filling. Spread with Chocolate Chip Glaze over top of cake.

*For Filling:* Stir together sugar, cornstarch, and salt. Stir in water. Cook, stirring constantly, until mixture thickens and boils. Boil and stir 1 minute. Blend in butter. Cool

*For Glaze*: Heat all the ingredients over low heat, stirring constantly, until chocolate is melted. Cool slightly. Spread over top of cake allowing some of the glaze to trickle down the sides.

*Notes:* Even though the recipe says to use 2 pans, it might be better to use 3, unless yours are particularly deep. I always use 3 and they are full, past the top, once they are done baking. I shortened the cooking time by about 10 minutes.

Also, because this recipe doesn't really make enough filling, and because I make 3 layers, instead of two, I triple the filling recipe.

If you want a richer cake, replace the light brown sugar with dark brown.

.


----------



## jblade (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks Granny Smith, I will give this recipe a try sometime this week and let you know how it went, thanks for you feedback.


----------



## granny smith (Jan 31, 2011)

jblade, one other thing - this cake is better after it sits for a day. The filling permeates the cake, adding flavor and moistness. Hope you like it. When I could still eat chocolate, it was one of my favorites.


----------



## jblade (Dec 9, 2010)

Good to Granny, unfortunately cakes never get to sit around my house, (even the bad ones) I have 4 teenage kids 14-17 and another who is 19 but living on here own but still here to eat everyday, and nothing lasts.

Maybe I should make this in the morning and have it sit till desert at night.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

It's funny that that should happen, because there are many european chocolate cakes that don;t call for melting the chocolate but grating it and mixing it into the batter.  But even grated finely, it always ends up like a spotty cake, never like a chocolate cake.  I wonder why that is, and why it must (i presume) work for them and even in your case the bigger pieces of chocolate melt into the batter, and mine stayed as separate pieces.  I used good chocolate too.  strange.


----------



## granny smith (Jan 31, 2011)

jblade, I totally understand! I have the same problem - 5 kids, ages 16-21, 4 of them boys. They can really go through the groceries, can't they?


----------



## youxkio (Sep 24, 2016)

i'll try that too!!!


----------

